# Chinese Lathes



## Maryak (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Started this because of questions about these lathes.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Cedge (Nov 3, 2008)

ask away...

Steve


----------



## Maryak (Nov 3, 2008)

Imperial threads,

My lathe has a 3mm pitch leadscrew and no 127 tooth wheel, interested how they achieve imperial threads ??? ???

Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Nov 3, 2008)

Got mine yesterday ;D ;D ;D

a C(2?) clone from Titan Machinery called a CJ0618










started off as usual reading up and inspecting all the bits compared to the plans ???

next is the clean up / dismantle /reassemble 

what do you folks use to get this awful sick grease off new chinese machines? 

 kerosene disolves it but leaves a lot behind 

will leave it for the week as i have work to do ( heaps ) and gotta build a bench for it

any tips on new mini lathe installs and setup??

cheers

jack


----------



## jack404 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Bob

your lathe is from Hare and Forbes ??

i've a mate there who know's em inside out 

let me know what model and i'll get him to do a write up for you

jack


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 3, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Imperial threads,
> 
> My lathe has a 3mm pitch leadscrew and no 127 tooth wheel, interested how they achieve imperial threads ??? ???
> 
> ...



Bob, this isn't just restricted to Chinese lathes, it was discussed in my Boxford thread and BS had a major issue with his new lathe, Marv, I believe, is trying to get to the bottom of how the Chinese lathes have a TDI for Metric threads ............... for my part I believe I need a TDI with at least 2 or even mebbee 3 different gears and as for change gears, they will probably cost as much as the lathe ??? ...........


however ............ it appears possible.

hth and not confuses 

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 3, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> i've a mate there who know's em inside out



Blimey Jack, is there anybody you don't know ;D ............ I would ask for tickets to the Rugby World Cup, but .............. given the UK performance yesterday plus the commute time ........... it's perhaps best to pass at this time ......... but I'm sure you would have sorted it for me mate ;D

atb, keep smiling ............. and beware the Fluffy Bunnies 

CC


----------



## spuddevans (Nov 3, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Imperial threads,
> 
> My lathe has a 3mm pitch leadscrew and no 127 tooth wheel, interested how they achieve imperial threads ??? ???
> 
> ...



Hi Bob, I don't know which chinese lathe you have, I have a Seig ( or is that Sieg? ) C2, I got it from axminster.co.uk, the reason I'm telling you this is that they also do as an accessory for the C2 an Imperial leadscrew and Imperial gear set http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-SIEG-Axminster-SIEG-C2A-Thread-Sets-656286.htm

I don't know if this helps you, but I hope it does.

Tim


----------



## jack404 (Nov 3, 2008)

CC

MY ticket connection got married to one of your mob and is now in Bristol UK  bummer eh

now Ebay is about the only place for tickets ( they sued the Gov here to allow scalping )

tickets for my neices and nephews to see the wiggles will be $1200 compared to the $280 they actually cost
so i am NO HELP there.. 

but the Hare and forbes Guy has been there for years and is thier tech guy ( an oldish german guy who loves machines)

buy enough off them and you sorta get the run of the place but they dont sell mini lathes as i wished

thiers has 250 W motor instead of 400W, no accessories included, etc but $100 more than TItan

as for other connections its called the military mafia, RSL, sporting shooters association, SES ( state emergency Service a volenteer org) and Rotary Australia

http://rotarnet.com.au/ a charity i've been involved in for 30 odd years and in a few years i'll move on to Probus i suppose http://probus.com.au/

Hare and Forbes, well they are a major sponsor as are many larger business's here (i'm good at fronting folks for donations, equipment etc)

and besides i'll have a beer with pretty much anyone

yep been privaledged to meet a LOT of good folks over the years and i am happy to help em and many like Bob (Maryak) and his Mrs have been kind enough to help me as well

how it works here mate

cheers

jack


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 3, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> MY ticket connection got married to one of your mob and is now in Bristol UK  bummer eh



Ces't la vie Jack, bummer  dead right mate  :

anyway ............... Bob ............ sorry to hijack your thread, back to you sir 

CC


----------



## Macca (Nov 3, 2008)

Bob,
The only thing I can think of is that the 127 ratio is catered for by the gearbox, unless they are using some other ratio to approximate imperial threads.
My hafco lathe (AL-54B) also claims to cut imperial threads, but the largest gear that came in the box with it was 90 teeth I think. There might be a larger one mounted on the lathe, but I won't be able to check till tommorrow afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## Bluechip (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Folks

Jack 404, you may like to try the aerosol 'Sticky Label' remover for the grease. I don't know whats in it, but the stuff I have seems to get anything off. Don't seem to affect paint either, althought there is the usual caution on the can. Even seems to work on Castrol R gunge, only stuff I've ever known to deal with that is cellulose thinner.

Dave..


----------



## wareagle (Nov 3, 2008)

I used a citrus based industrial cleaner to clean mine up. It worked amazingly well for the task, and it didn't have the harsh fumes that so many other cleaners have. I don't have any more, but will see if I can find the name of it for you.

BTW That grease they use to protect the machines during the boat ride just permeates everything with its odor. My wife threatened to take me to the quarter car wash when I was cleaning my machine up!  I don't know what's in it, but it sure does stink!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 3, 2008)

As far as general info on the mini lathe (and mill) 
These guys are top notch 
http://littlemachineshop.com/
I know ordering something from California when you live in OZ may not work but there is a lot of info on what is available for these machines. 
The weird part about these machines is they are virtual mass produced orphans. Many sellers but most places that sell them have limited tooling parts and accessories available. 
This site may also be helpful. 
http://www.mini-lathe.com/
My lathe is imperial so not sure the best way to convert off hand. 
decreasing yes orange cleaner here in the states Home depot seel the stuff by the gallon at work we use goo b gone. 
These tools have the rep of being a pre-assembled kit a good thing to do is deburr edges . Fit and finish are minimal. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Nov 3, 2008)

Some of these imported lathes use a 47:37 gear pair to approximate the 1.27 ratio.

47/37 = 1.27027027...


----------



## artrans (Nov 3, 2008)

guys brake clean works well for grease removal or electrical cleaner is very simlar to brake clean and micro machines has many up grade parts for the mini lathe and home shop machist offers upgrades as well good luck and i hope i helped thanks art


----------



## Maryak (Nov 4, 2008)

Marv,

No such luck as the 47:37 ratio so I knuckled down and built an Excel spreadsheet 

It gave some interesting results based on the chart that came with the lathe. Also went back to basics and tried continuous fractions, (maybe they're called continued fractions today ). Again some interesting results.

Can't seem to post the spreadsheet as it says I'm full up - don't understand as the thing is only 29kb.

Converted it to PDF same result.

Should I upload it ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak (Nov 4, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> Hey Bob
> 
> your lathe is from Hare and Forbes ??
> 
> ...



Hafco ALG 320 can they supply a 33 and a 39 tooth change wheel if not what is the module/ DP of the main set of change wheels. not the 2 primary 24/60 and 28/35 as they are different and work on fixed CD's.

Thanks mate :bow:

Best Regards
Bob ;D


----------



## Maryak (Nov 4, 2008)

Macca,

There is no gearbox on this model, for different threads I must manually change the gears using the set provided to cut threads. Then change back again to restore my saddle and x feed. :

Thanks for the thought. :bow: There is no way I can see that a 127 tooth wheel would fit in the space available. 

Best regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak (Nov 4, 2008)

CC and T/F,

Hijack away, its all interesting stuff ;D

Alas T/F the mini lathe ratios appear to be all imperial but thanks for trying. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bob,

old Adolf ( his real name) was away for the cup but he'll be back in the morning 

will get the goods for you then ( to be sure i'll call in when i go by in the arvo)

do you have the manual? if not let me know and i'll get em to dig one up ( they have master manuals for all hafco stuff, one good thing about H&F) but it may be a photo copy  been there done that before on hafco stuff

WE got some citrus cleaner and its worked a treat so far ( just starting ) will WD40/mobilene mix the bits after

and yes the stuff stinks, i'm thinking fishoil compound.. thanks again for the tip

no car nowdays so no brake cleaner but thanks for that tip 

cheers all

jack


----------



## Maryak (Nov 7, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> I believe I need a TDI with at least 2 or even mebbee 3 different gears
> CC



CC Sorry I am bit slow on the uptake in my unique antipodean way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Finally twigged -TDI -Thread Dial Indicator
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read the Boxford thread and understand your dilema.

My lathe has one but I don't use it EVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once the half nuts are engaged they stay engaged and I reverse the lathe, (having backed out the tool first).

When that's not possible - I chalk or even better nail polish, ( when SWMBO isn't looking), the change wheels. Disengage and move back, realign the chalk marks, re-engage and take the next cut. Sounds messy but it works for me.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 7, 2008)

I think leaving the half nuts engaged is the way to go Bob and, as the lathe has a backgear it enables me to take it slowly ........... it took a while to sink into my ageing brain about a TDI and Metric threads though :

CC


----------



## Maryak (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Attached is my spreadsheet of the lathe's change wheel chart. 

For me the basic message is don't try and cut fine pitched imperial threads in standard sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob 

View attachment HCW.xls


----------

